
Show HN: Pngpal – CLI tool to losslessly Convert PNGs to PNG-8 - donatj
https://github.com/donatj/pngpal
======
jrruethe
Is this tool using different methods than pngquant[0]? Pngpal looks like it
won't touch the image if it can't palletize it, whereas pngquant will resort
to lossy compression. Would there be a benefit to using both in sequence? If
so, which order is ideal?

[0] [https://pngquant.org/](https://pngquant.org/)

